# grand river smallmouth



## Jbass (Jul 28, 2012)

i live very close to harpersfield and know there are fish in there but i cant find them, and if i would find them i wouldent know what baits to throw i tried spinners but that didnt work any advice would be nice


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

As the water cools fish small jig and twister tails, dark colors, slowly, on the seams of and in the eddies, especially on a warmer day.

Spinners will work now just not as well as spring/summer BUT spinners will draw a Steelie. Slow it down, swing the spinner as close to bottom as possible.


----------

